# Brandungsangeln Ende März, nur wo?



## vpanama (8. März 2006)

Hallo,
nachdem ich hier sonst immer nur mal rein geschaut habe, habe ich mich jetzt einmal angemeldet.

Ich würde gern mit nem Kumpel Ende März/Anfang April von Hamburg aus irgendwo hin zum Brandungsangeln. Sonst war ich bisher in die Brandung auf dem Darß und in Heiligendamm, jedoch noch nie zu dieser Jahreszeit. Von meiner neuen Wahlheimat aus, ist der Darß jetzt auch ziemlich weit weg...
In letzter Zeit fahre ich deshalb immer nach Strande um dort auf nem Kutter mitzufahren. Leider haben die zu dieser Zeit dort Dorschtage. (meist 2 Tagestouren) Wo kann man also zu dieser Zeit hin. #c Bevorzugt wird Dorsch.
Danke im Voraus
vpanama
P.S. Vielleicht könnte man sich auch vor Ort mit anderen Anglern treffen?!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. März 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Ende März, nur wo?*

Moin und herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard.
Du bist hier im Brandungsforum gelandet aber scheinbar willst du lieber mit dem Kutter fahren. Ist dem so? Dann würde ich deinen Thread rüber zum Kutterangeln verschieben.


----------



## vpanama (8. März 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Ende März, nur wo?*

Hallo,

dem ist nicht so. Ich möchte schon gern zum Brandungsangeln. Leider kenn ich mich in der westlichen Ostsee noch nicht so aus und würde aber schon gern in Richtung Kiel an den Strand. Hab jetzt schon Einiges über Schönberg und den Schönberger Strand gelesen. Würde deshalb auch gern in diese Richtung.

Gruß

vpanama


----------



## Wulli (8. März 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Ende März, nur wo?*

Moin,
willkommen hier im Board! Als Wahl-Hamburger hast Du es ja nicht so weit zur Ostsee.

Da das Wasser nach wie vor sehr kalt ist, würde ich Dir eher Anfang April empfehlen. In der Hoffnung, dass es bis dahin ein paar wärmere Tage gegeben hat. Dann kann ich Dir empfehlen auf eine der vielen Seebrücken zu gehen, damit Du etwas tieferes Wasser erreichst. 

Ich bin oft in und um Grömitz/Dahme/Weißenhaus unterwegs. Da kann man ganz gut auf den Seebrücken angeln. Wenn das Wasser wider erwarten schon höhere Temperaturen aufweist, gibt es etliche Brandungsstellen. Weißenhäuser Strand, Eckernförder Bucht, Dahme etc. etc. 

Wulli


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. März 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Ende März, nur wo?*

Ich kann Dir Dazendorf Richung Fehmarn, Weissenhäuser Strand und den Schönberger Strand oder sogar die Schönberger Seebrücke empfehlen, aber ich denke, dass es erst ab Mitte April richtig losgeht.


----------



## Klaus S. (8. März 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Ende März, nur wo?*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kann ich Dir empfehlen auf eine der vielen Seebrücken zu gehen...


 
Er will Brandungsangeln und kein Brückenplümpern |supergri 
Wir sind am 17.3. mit 5 Leuten am Weissenhäuser Strand in Höhe des kleinen Süßwassereinlaufs. Denke aber das wir kaum ein Fischlein zu Gesicht bekommen werden da es einfach noch zu kalt ist.

Fahre lieber Anfang April (wie schon erwähnt wurde) wenn es etwas wärmer ist. Wir können leider nicht erst im April fahren da wir am 18. eine Veranstaltung haben und bereits schon unser Ferienhaus gebucht haben.


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. März 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Ende März, nur wo?*

OOHOOOOOO nie von ner Seebrücke abraten und schon gar nicht von der Schönberger Seebrücke. Ich hab ja die letzten 2 Jahre desöfteren hier im AB die bis zu 50 cm großen Platten gepostet und die 60iger Dorsche sind auch nicht zu verachten, aber das Seebrückenangeln ist nicht jedermanns Sache :m.....


----------



## degl (8. März 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Ende März, nur wo?*

Hallo,

von HH aus auf der A1 Richtung Insel(Fehmarn) und du bist Mitten im Dorsch.
je nach Windrichtung einen Strand aussuchen und dann ab midde Watties inne Ostsee|wavey:

gruß degl


----------



## vpanama (8. März 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Ende März, nur wo?*

Vielen Dnk, dass sind doch mal ein paar brauchbare Antworten. Ich werd das mal mit meinem Kumpels beraten und dann kurz vorher hier posten, wann es los geht. 
Von einer Seebrücke hab ich auch schon geangelt, allerdings bisher mit mäßigem Erfolg. Würd ich aber auch probieren. So nen netten Plattfisch würd ich nicht zurückwerfen, weil ich nur auf Dorsch aus war! ;-)
Gruß
panama


----------



## meeresdrachen (8. März 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Ende März, nur wo?*

Hallo panama,

die Strände östlich von Kiel sind
-Heidkate
-Kalifornien
-Brasilien
-Schönberger Strand,Seebrücke
-Hohenfelde
-Hubertsberg
Habe an allen geangelt,mit unterschiedlichem
Erfolg.Hängt ein wenig vom Wind und der
Strömung ab.
Überall kommst du gut an´s Wasser,große
Parkplätze vorhanden,dann meist nur noch
über den Deich und du bist am Wasser.
Viel Spaß bei deiner ersten Tour.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär`n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## benny nms (15. März 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Ende März, nur wo?*

moin moin am sam wolln ich und mein kolege unser glück in strande versuchen ma sehn ob etwas am hacken geht


----------



## barschkönig (15. März 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Ende März, nur wo?*

Ich würd es Dierhagen versuchen


----------



## benny nms (15. März 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Ende März, nur wo?*

ich kenn mich leider nicht so doll aus  an der ostsee ich kenn nur ein paar stellen bin ja sozusagen neu an der brandung    bin sonst eher mit mein boot draußen  ich weiß ja nicht ma ob  man schon   auf platten und dorsch versuchen solte   da ich gelesen hatte das es zukalt sein soll:c


----------



## bonny66 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Ende März, nur wo?*

Hallo
Würde dir die Insel Fehmarn empfehlen fahre schon seit Jahren 2 mal im Jahr dort hin meißt im Frühjahr und im Herbst
wenn du dort hin willst könnte ich dir eine Adresse für eine Wohnung gebem einfach melden.

Gruß Horst|wavey:


----------



## benny nms (15. März 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Ende März, nur wo?*

wir wollen erstmall   in der nähe hin zum anfang  wollen die nacht durchangeln   aber vielen dank


----------

